

ExDOS is developed by Omar, “almost 14 years old” (original offline) - dolfje
https://web.archive.org/web/20150810162221/http://exdos.eu.pn/

======
jcr
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045254)

